# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Нужен менеджер закачек

## bassman

Подскажите пожалйуста утилитку, которая может смотреть обновился ли файл на сервере, и если да, то закачивать его в отдельную папку либо подставлять в имя файла дату/время. Хочется автоматизировать скачку обновлений бухгалтерских программ (сайт www.mlsoft.ru, для скачки регистрация не нужна). URL у файлов не меняются - новые версии кладутся поверх старых, а архив старых версий на сайте не предусмотрен.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sanzharchik

скачай эту программу http://depositfiles.com/files/qxng4zomz

----------


## p486

ну и как? DM помог?

----------

